# TUG Newsletter (Baby with TUG t-shirt)



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2016)

Why does this same baby with a TUG t-shirt keep showing up in the TUG newsletter? This week (Week 31 2016) it showed up with the caption "_New TUGGER born just this week, already wearing TUG attire!_" However, it doesn't seem that this baby was born just this week since the same photos is in Week 22 2015. But it looks like it showed up as early as Week 31 2014. This baby is now at least 2 years old!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 6, 2016)

the photos in the newsletter rotate every 3 to 6 months.


----------

